# Chortina con mena discuten. Video.



## Cormac (2 Ago 2022)

Amego pilla calseo.


----------



## Cormac (2 Ago 2022)

Candidata a Premio Al-Darwin.


----------



## Khazario (2 Ago 2022)

Ninguna pena de lo que le pueda pasar a esa pendeja.


----------



## Max Kraven (2 Ago 2022)

N


Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



nada más verla de espaldas sin darle al play se ve que tiene una pinta de PUTARRANCA que no puede con ella...

Iba a poner "dama de afecto negociable", pero se le queda grande.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Ago 2022)

Nunca entenderé a esas jóvenes españolas que salen con esos jóvenes que escupen en el suelo, sean de la raza que sean. Las encuentro tan asquerosas como el mismo acto de escupir sin motivo, nada más que para expresar no sé si hombría, rebeldía o qué ocho cuartos se creen.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Ago 2022)

Choni y mena. Que bonito es el amol.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (2 Ago 2022)

alguien puede traducir lo que ha dicho al final? o es que le ha dado un síncope como al viejo de Torrente 2 cuando le dicen que su mujer es puta?


----------



## pepero200 (2 Ago 2022)

Se ve venir hostiazo terrible


----------



## birdland (2 Ago 2022)

Alguien se imagina esa escena hace 20 años ?
A lo que lleva el buenísimo idiota , la educación de “ es que yo soy amigo de mis hijos “ de toda la mierda moderna que deja que las niñas se vistan como putas , eso de ya hablé de sexo con mi hija .,


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Ago 2022)

La pendolera esta contentilla porque tiene todo el coño lleno de leche cabra.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (2 Ago 2022)

Menuda escoria de padres tiene que tener


----------



## Cormac (2 Ago 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Alguien se imagina esa escena hace 20 años ?
> A lo que lleva el buenísimo idiota , la educación de “ es que yo soy amigo de mis hijos “ de toda la mierda moderna que deja que las niñas se vistan como putas , eso de ya hablé de sexo con mi hija .,



Hace 20 años? Estábamos en el 2002. Cambiando el mena por un cani con el coche tuneado o con una moto trucada, sí.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Ago 2022)

barriobajera con mena.

por cierto es guapo el morito


----------



## Lord Hades (2 Ago 2022)

Tiene las horas contadas.

UNA ZORRA MENOS.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ago 2022)

Creo que tiene pinta de mena, pero no es mena, sino hijo de inmis, como los raperos marroquies de L'Hospitalet


noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Nunca entenderé a esas jóvenes españolas que salen con esos jóvenes que escupen en el suelo, sean de la raza que sean. Las encuentro tan asquerosas como el mismo acto de escupir sin motivo, nada más que para expresar no sé si hombría, rebeldía o qué ocho cuartos se creen.



Como las "feministas" que sienten fascinación por 3 Metros sobre el cielo o 50 sombras de Grey, les gustan los machos que imponen y que son sociopatas, algunas incluso se convierten al islam o se asimilan a la cultura gitana.


----------



## Ironlord (2 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hace 20 años? Estábamos en el 2002. Cambiando el mena por un cani con el coche tuneado o con una moto trucada, sí.



Pero patrio!
Y el cani trabajando para la motillo, progresando para el bemeta de quinta zarpa y por último, partiéndose los cuernos para mantener a la familia por haberse follado a la Jessy sin condón.


----------



## Tercio_Nuevo (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dr.Nick (2 Ago 2022)

Preciosa escena costumbrista. "Lumpen en el Burger King" Principios del s. XXI, España


----------



## Albtd43 (2 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



No entiendo el odio que tienen los españoles hacia la morralla que se lia con españolas. Hacen un servicio público al sacar del mercado lo que viene defectuoso de fábrica.

Es como si la basura se sacáse sola.

Win-win de manual.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (2 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



Pero si es una puta gorda de mierda!, que no vale ni para tomar por culo! Ni a los 18 la quieres de puta como para aguantarla más de manada.

Dios que puto asco de sociedad fea y engreída.

Pd: ahí tenéis el 80% de “mujer asesinada por ser “mujer”


----------



## El primo del Adric (2 Ago 2022)

Puta cerda follamoros


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Ago 2022)

En dos años está en 60 kg. En cinco en 70.


----------



## ANS² (2 Ago 2022)

anda que tener hijas para que se vayan con despojos de esa calaña...


----------



## nraheston (2 Ago 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> No entiendo el odio que tienen los españoles hacia la morralla que se lia con españolas. Hacen un servicio público al sacar del mercado lo que viene defectuoso de fábrica.
> 
> Es como si la basura se sacáse sola.
> 
> Win-win de manual.



Si tienen hijos, es muy posible que no se bauticen y que terminen siendo musulmanes


----------



## River in the street (2 Ago 2022)

no sabría decir quien es mas magrebí de esos dos subseres


----------



## Salsa_rosa (2 Ago 2022)

Puta zorra de mierda hijadepvta ojalá te lluevan guantazos uno detrás de otro. 

Puto lumpen infrahumano.


----------



## elchicho47 (2 Ago 2022)

Que asco de chortinas mamapollasdemoros.
Estaran contentos sus putos padres de tener una zorra asi como hija


----------



## Charo afgana (2 Ago 2022)

Basura tironucable ambos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ago 2022)

This


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

Hibristofilia manda.


----------



## Blackest (2 Ago 2022)

Ambos son lumpen, no os penséis que las que salen con moromierdas no son basura, ambos son mierda y ambos son chusma peligrosa, el te puede rajar el cuello y la tía tiene toda la pinta de poner viogenes. Ambos lumpen a evitar


----------



## Rojelio Medio (2 Ago 2022)

Normal, ahora entre los adolescentes solo hay chonis poligoneras, parguelas y degenerados con retraso mental. No hay mujeres normales ni hombres normales. Y las chonis no quieren a parguelas sin testosterona, se van con lo unico que hay con testosterona, aunque sean subseres que las inflen a hostias.


----------



## supercuernos (2 Ago 2022)

Y cuando le empiece a dar de ostias. Sera otra mujer victima de violencia de genero. De esas q no se sabe la nacionalidad del agresor.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (2 Ago 2022)

A esa cabeza le quedan minutos de seguir pegada al cuerpo


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hace 20 años? Estábamos en el 2002. Cambiando el mena por un cani con el coche tuneado o con una moto trucada, sí.



Todavía me acuerdo de una ninfula con carita de ángel y cuerpo de proporciones perfectas con piel de seda y cabellos de bronce que iba a mi clase allá por 1997 o 98.

Pensaba que era un bocado reservado para los dioses.

Un día aparece un coche rijoso pero con todo el pack cani balkala. Un cani bastante parecido a los menas de ahora pero más clarito de piel. Un despojo social.

La muñequita se montó en su coche y resultó que aquél era su novio.

Joder que ostia de realidad me llevé.


----------



## chortinator (2 Ago 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Menuda escoria de padres tiene que tener




Posovlemente la madre pidioel divorcio al padreporque queria jijijear el tiempo que le quede


----------



## cuadrado (2 Ago 2022)

cominedo en burger king todo OK, halal amego


----------



## Larva (2 Ago 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> No entiendo el odio que tienen los españoles hacia la morralla que se lia con españolas. Hacen un servicio público al sacar del mercado lo que viene defectuoso de fábrica.
> 
> Es como si la basura se sacáse sola.
> 
> Win-win de manual.



Tito Adolf sabe.


----------



## La Tabiques (2 Ago 2022)

En la cultura del chaval , si están casados la podrían lapidar ……

las fémis se creen que con estos se van a hacer un llaverito …


----------



## Max Kraven (2 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hace 20 años? Estábamos en el 2002. Cambiando el mena por un cani con el coche tuneado o con una moto trucada, sí.



Socialmente y en valores nos hace falta retroceder 30 años al menos, como mínimo.

Me encantan las peliculas americanas de los 50, donde todo el mundo iba con traje y corbata (Jódete Antonio I el prometedor) por la calle.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ago 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Tiene las horas contadas.
> 
> UNA ZORRA MENOS.



Estos son mas de ácido de bateria en la cara.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

Me duelen estas imágenes, el moro me da igual pero la chortina tiene caderas anchas, en otra época podría haber sido la madre de mis hijos.
Tengo una pregunta para el foro...
En qué momento se fue todo a la mierda?
En fin, me voy a dormir que mañana tengo que remar mientras que el moro paguitero se levantará a las 11 tras haber estado toda la noche follándose a ese bombón.









El agotamiento del remero Parte II


Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo. Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eloy_85 (2 Ago 2022)

al mena le veo muy occidentalizado. Es como los chinos de 2 o 3a generación que ya no curran como sus progenitores.

Una choni le vacila y se rié en su cara y delante de amigos. Punto positivo para la choni que está en la cresta de la ola de moral. Denota no haber catado vara mora.

Lo que me da pena es por el parguela que cargue con la choni cuando con 30 y pico palos y un par de larvas marrones venga de vuelta a buscar un pagafantas patrio después de haberse cepillado a medio magreb. Y, OJO, los habrá haciendo cola.


----------



## Max Kraven (2 Ago 2022)

Joder, esto no lo emitirían hoy por políticamente incorrecto.


----------



## |||||||| (2 Ago 2022)

Mientras no se reproduzcan, no problem.

Si se preña, aborto express y de paso esterilización... y si le toca una charodoctorcita para hacerle el legrado, a lo mejor hasta la manda al otro barrio y se hace un Tiktok llorando la pérdida.

Todo ventajas.


----------



## Gayolo II (2 Ago 2022)

Me da una fuerte sudocojonancia lo que ocurra con la gente de ese vídeo, la verdad


----------



## Max Kraven (2 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Mientras no se reproduzcan, no problem.
> 
> Si se preña, aborto express y de paso esterilización... y si le toca una charodoctorcita para hacerle el legrado, a lo mejor hasta la manda al otro barrio y se hace un Tiktok llorando la pérdida.
> 
> Todo ventajas.



Ostias, lo de "de paso esterilización" es MUY interesante.

Se debería hacer como con las colonias de gatos, un CES (Captura, Esterilización y Suelta).

Si lo de suelta es en su país, mejor. (para ambos).


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Ago 2022)

DIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

QUE RIZAAAAA


MORETO DISFRUTANDO DE EMPODERADA JUNIOR

QUE RISA DE VIDEO AJJAAJAJJJAJAJ

LA QUE LES ESPERA A LOS FUTUROS ESPAÑOLES CON LAS BIGOTUDAS PATRIAS.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (2 Ago 2022)

Debería haber una base de datos de mugeras a las que se haya avistado con simios para que ningún HOMBRE vuelva a acercarse a ellas


----------



## Diablo (3 Ago 2022)

Que le miren el brazo. Igual ha sufrido un pinchazo y es víctima de una sumision química de esas que le anula la voluntad y que no deja rastro en las analíticas.
Es ironía.


----------



## Knightfall (3 Ago 2022)

Que puto asco toda la escena


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Y nunca más se supo.

En fin, era un cranco.


----------



## Cachopo (3 Ago 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Joder, esto no lo emitirían hoy por políticamente incorrecto.



Nunca han sido santo de mi devoción esos dos pero... en que estaba la gracia? En las risas en off?


----------



## mindugi (3 Ago 2022)

Ahora dile tú a una chica con ese tono autoritario ¡¡¡¡VEN, VEN, VEN!!!
En dos segundos estás rodeado de charos haciendo ¡¡ EH EH EH!!!


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> Ahora dile tú a una chica con ese tono autoritario ¡¡¡¡VEN, VEN, VEN!!!
> En dos segundos estás rodeado de charos haciendo ¡¡ EH EH EH!!!



xdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxd


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Ago 2022)

estas zorritas empoderadas no han comprendido aun que en esta sociedad de castas sexuales los menas estan por encima de ellas, sus coños no son suficiente...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (3 Ago 2022)

La Jenny y el Abdul, que entrañable parejita...(por favor Vlado, tira ya un puto Nuke!!! )


----------



## Godofredo1099 (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hace 20 años? Estábamos en el 2002. Cambiando el mena por un cani con el coche tuneado o con una moto trucada, sí.



Hay gente que no recuerda a los Canis o a los Kinkis en acción, cuando la fauna autóctona era muy parecida al Morabito pelofrito con cadenita.


----------



## Turek (3 Ago 2022)

Siento que mi pensión esta en buenas manos...


----------



## kicorv (3 Ago 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> alguien puede traducir lo que ha dicho al final? o es que le ha dado un síncope como al viejo de Torrente 2 cuando le dicen que su mujer es puta?



Suena a “decapitemosla ahora mismo Ahmed”


----------



## Godofredo1099 (3 Ago 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> alguien puede traducir lo que ha dicho al final? o es que le ha dado un síncope como al viejo de Torrente 2 cuando le dicen que su mujer es puta?



El morito está recitando algunas suras y aleyas del Corán, sobre todo aquellas que tratan de como lápidar adúlteras e infieles.


----------



## Gurney (3 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> Ahora dile tú a una chica con ese tono autoritario ¡¡¡¡VEN, VEN, VEN!!!
> En dos segundos estás rodeado de charos haciendo ¡¡ EH EH EH!!!





Eso es porque sois unos maricones

Un conocido mío, con 2 hijas adolescentes, le pegó (un bofetón no demasiado fuerte) a una de ellas estando por la calle, porque se lo merecía (y eso que las tiene bien educadas y domadas)

Una puta charo que pasaba por allí le llamó la atención
Y mi colega le dijo "Señora, quiere usted también recibir?"
Mano de santo, la charo agachó la cabeza humilladísima

Decir que mi colega no es ningún chungo: abogado en ejercicio, casado en 2as nupcias con una mujer 15 años menor que él, votante de VOX y absoluto odiador del PSOE
De hecho, a mí me echa la bronca y me considera un puto rojo porque me niego a votar, jajaja


----------



## Nickeback (3 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que esta magnifica historia de amor tenga arreglo y acabe en boda


----------



## gpm (3 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Eso es porque sois unos maricones
> 
> Un conocido mío, con 2 hijas adolescentes, le pegó (un bofetón no demasiado fuerte) a una de ellas estando por la calle, porque se lo merecía (y eso que las tiene bien educadas y domadas)
> 
> ...




Te diré una frase que no es mía para que votes 

"Jamás cedas a la maldad, por contra oponte a ella con todas tus fuerzas"


----------



## Espartano27 (3 Ago 2022)

Españordas y francesas con moronegros a paladas, lo veo todos los días, o volvemos a un patriarcado o estas cerdas nos sustituyen


----------



## Atotrapo (3 Ago 2022)

Que bonito es el amor.

Encima la choni se ríe, hay que tener huevos de tener ese novio, pero ya sabemos que triunfan los malotes en este país. Amego pide segarro y paga.


----------



## frenlib (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



@moromierda


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

La chavala está en edad de camelar. Os guste o no, lo más parecido a un macho que hay en España son estos chavales. Los españoles están amariconados, no todos pero no hay para todas. Son penosos, fijaros por favor.
La chica lo está vacilando con que le ha puesto los cuernos, él muestra enfado, qué dices, ven...una reacción de macho normal. Si se lo dice a un hezpañoleitor ni se inmuta o se echa o llorar. A esa edad prima mucho el instinto, las hembras quieren macho, no un eunuco amariconado.
Son guapos y jóvenes, que aprovechen y lo pasen bien mientras puedan.


----------



## moromierda (3 Ago 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> @moromierda



Yo no tene nada ca vír, amego. Mojeras sempre ditrás du me e yo pone sempre díltante.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Ago 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo no tene nada ca vír, amego. Mojeras sempre ditrás du me e yo pone sempre díltante.



Ajoputaaaa!!!!


----------



## Visilleras (3 Ago 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> alguien puede traducir lo que ha dicho al final? o es que le ha dado un síncope como al viejo de Torrente 2 cuando le dicen que su mujer es puta?



Ajmal ajmal

Es un término muy conocido que se puede traducir como "joémachoo" o bien "unga unga"


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

antes de los menas y negros lo hacían con canis y gitanos

no ve dac


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (3 Ago 2022)

Moro pelopolla con Jessy medio gitana de la periferia de algún estercolero tipo Mayrit o Morolona.


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

estas para follar son lo mejor,con 16-18 años,todo hay que decirlo

hace unos años me follé a una choni de estas en pasión por 20€,ella tendría 20 pocos,buenos ojetes en pompa


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 Ago 2022)

Buen cortocircuito progre este


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Todos sabemos como va a acabar eso. Luego irá pidiendo buenos hombres o que se hagan cargo de sus hijos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Españordas y francesas con moronegros a paladas, lo veo todos los días, o volvemos a un patriarcado o estas cerdas nos sustituyen



¿Por qué crees que los anuncios son todos de blanca con negro? Ellas se venden al malote sea de la raza que sea.


----------



## mike17 (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



Y escupe al lado de la chica; que categoría, que educación. Todo un principe azul


----------



## imaginARIO (3 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> como el mismo acto de escupir sin motivo, nada más que para expresar no sé si hombría, rebeldía o qué ocho cuartos se creen.



Se escupe por asco (este país de mierda, lo da), o porque no tienes un pañuelo a mano y echas el pollo en el suelo.
Más asco dan los cagarros que dejan los hijitos de los follaperros.


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Ago 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Suena a “decapitemosla ahora mismo Ahmed”



Parece una performance para el tiktok de los huevos. En todo caso con la risita del final, de ella, más bien seria Ahmed el que se la ha tirado.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> antes de los menas y negros lo hacían con canis y gitanos
> 
> no ve dac



También:
antes de los menas y negros, y si habían recibido educación cristiana, lo hacían con ateos. Mis hermanas recibieron educación cristiana y se buscaron novios ateos, en vez de cristianos como Dios quiere y manda. Perdieron la fe.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ago 2022)

“Mi madre es mi mejor amiga”
“No puedes ponerme una mano encima”
“Si me pegas, te denuncio” (al padre)
“Dame dinero”


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> En dos años está en 60 kg. En cinco en 70.



Si sobrevive...


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me duelen estas imágenes, el moro me da igual pero la chortina tiene caderas anchas, en otra época podría haber sido la madre de mis hijos.
> Tengo una pregunta para el foro...
> En qué momento se fue todo a la mierda?
> En fin, me voy a dormir que mañana tengo que remar mientras que el moro paguitero se levantará a las 11 tras haber estado toda la noche follándose a ese bombón.
> ...



En España yo creo que fué el día que Kissinger ordenó la muerte del Presidente del Gobierno, el Almirante Luis Carrero Blanco.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Ago 2022)

Le dabais 5 minutos después de que el moro la grumase, con las sabanas todavía llenas de pelos de huevos magrebíes. Lo sabéis, pero aquí en el foro tenéis que ir de Don Pelayos y claro...


----------



## kronopath (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me duelen estas imágenes, el moro me da igual pero la chortina tiene caderas anchas, en otra época podría haber sido la madre de mis hijos.
> Tengo una pregunta para el foro...
> En qué momento se fue todo a la mierda?
> En fin, me voy a dormir que mañana tengo que remar mientras que el moro paguitero se levantará a las 11 tras haber estado toda la noche follándose a ese bombón.
> ...



Bombón dice

Me cago en tu puta madre


----------



## Marco Porcio (3 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> Se ve venir hostiazo terrible



Ya he visto tantos ejemplos de hostiazos jajaja, una vez que se pasa al lado oscuro ya no se puede volver a la luz


----------



## chad1950 (3 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Ninguna pena de lo que le pueda pasar a esa pendeja.



Tú eres un pendejo.


----------



## chad1950 (3 Ago 2022)

Parece que muchos en este hilo están celosos del moro. Personalmente me da igual. Obviamente no apruebo esta unión ilegítima, pero seamos sinceros; esa minina tampoco se ve muy apetecible.

Nada que envidiar aquí.


----------



## kronopath (3 Ago 2022)

Esa niñata ya tiene flotador y la cara no le acompaña tampoco. Solo juventud y en breves empezará a derroirse por la mala vida


----------



## elmegaduque (3 Ago 2022)

kronopath dijo:


> Esa niñata ya tiene flotador y la cara no le acompaña tampoco. Solo juventud y en breves empezará a derroirse por la mala vida



Ya, pero ahora está percutible digáis lo que digáis, y quien se la percute es el mena, bueno, serán varios menas.

Menas con paguitas sacadas de nuestro sudor.


----------



## aron01 (3 Ago 2022)

Efectivamente sí que es un mena.


----------



## jorobachov (3 Ago 2022)

Terminará moronegreada


----------



## Pluc (3 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Le dabais 5 minutos después de que el moro la grumase, con las sabanas todavía llenas de pelos de huevos magrebíes. Lo sabéis, pero aquí en el foro tenéis que ir de Don Pelayos y claro...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144373



En un par de años que "se le quite la juventud" es un craco de cuidado.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Ago 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> En un par de años que "se le quite la juventud" es un craco de cuidado.



En un par años tu tampoco vas a ser mas joven... Aquí y ahora, a 4 patas y sin dejarle hablar, para no quitarte la ilusión.


----------



## napobalo (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Ago 2022)

que pena se corta cuando se venia el tortazo


----------



## Diablo (3 Ago 2022)

Lo más grave es que el moro lo sube al tik tok y aún conserva la cuenta. De ser blanquito hetero estaría ya baneado de la app.


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

El problema es que estas "Putas" dan acceso a coño a hijos de pita como este (sea moro o de aqui, el problema es que teniendo estos tios caracter asqueroso les dan cuerda y se dejan follar por estos psicopatas).

Despues, tened en cuenta que la puta ley de mierda la aplican con el parguelas de turno de clase o de la oficina , por chorradas como que "las mira".... (no aplican la ley con estos putos "animales de carroña", solo con buenos tios)

Puta España!!!!!!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> El problema es que estas "Putas" dan acceso a coño a hijos de pita como este (sea moro o de aqui, el problema es que teniendo estos tios caracter asqueroso les dan cuerda y se dejan follar por estos psicopatas).
> 
> Despues, tenen en cuanta que la puta ley de mierda la aplican con el parguelas de turno de clase o de la oficina , porque las mira.... no con estos putos "animales de carroña"
> 
> Puta España!!!!!!



O quedan preñadas de esos idiotas y luego abortan. Y peor para ellas si lo hacen, porque el 98 % sienten luego unos remordimientos de conciencia que las hacen enfermar psicológicamente de forma muy acusada.


----------



## Nagare1999 (3 Ago 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> alguien puede traducir lo que ha dicho al final? o es que le ha dado un síncope como al viejo de Torrente 2 cuando le dicen que su mujer es puta?



pero putaaa reputa


----------



## Rextor88 (3 Ago 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> que pena se corta cuando se venia el tortazo



Por eso el otro moro deja de grabar, para que no quede constancia.


----------



## Diquesi (3 Ago 2022)

Choni patria con moro de mierda. Es ver y darse cuenta que están creados uno para otro, hacen simiosis perfecto


----------



## Blackest (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La chavala está en edad de camelar. Os guste o no, lo más parecido a un macho que hay en España son estos chavales. Los españoles están amariconados, no todos pero no hay para todas. Son penosos, fijaros por favor.
> La chica lo está vacilando con que le ha puesto los cuernos, él muestra enfado, qué dices, ven...una reacción de macho normal. Si se lo dice a un hezpañoleitor ni se inmuta o se echa o llorar. A esa edad prima mucho el instinto, las hembras quieren macho, no un eunuco amariconado.
> Son guapos y jóvenes, que aprovechen y lo pasen bien mientras puedan.



Machos como esos, serán pronto mayoría en España y podéis disfrutar de las palizas que os dan los machos morunos no como les españoles que lloran si les ponen los cuernos.


----------



## auricooro (3 Ago 2022)

Y alguno dirá que los menas se llevan a las mejores chortis. Ni 20 euros vale esa.


----------



## Topollillo (3 Ago 2022)

Para ser sinceros sino pones audio no sabría decir si esos dos eran españoles o marroquíes, la moza muy caucásica no es.


----------



## auricooro (3 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Le dabais 5 minutos después de que el moro la grumase, con las sabanas todavía llenas de pelos de huevos magrebíes. Lo sabéis, pero aquí en el foro tenéis que ir de Don Pelayos y claro...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144373



Me la follo con desprecio, le tiro los 20 euros a la cara con desprecio, y me piro a forerar y comerme mis doritos.

El gilipollas mena gritando si le ha puesto los cuernos. En el fondo reconoce que al mena no se le puede envidiar por tener que aguantar a ese ser que solo sirve para follar. Menuda chonaca, como para pasarte el día con ella.


----------



## Topollillo (3 Ago 2022)

Quiero pensar que la moza es etniana, pero la etnia tiene más conciencia racial. Pero sigo afirmando que la moza española no es de raza blanca.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

kronopath dijo:


> Esa niñata ya tiene flotador y la cara no le acompaña tampoco. Solo juventud y en breves empezará a derroirse por la mala vida



¿Flotador? La chica es guapa y está perfecta, cintura, caderas, no está gorda en absoluto, es mona de cara, pelo largo bonito, femenina para los estándares actuales. 

No están maduras, dijo la zorra...Anda, vete al pornhub a machacártela con travelos que crees que son mujeres. Habría que verte a ti como estás, jajajaja.


----------



## meusac (3 Ago 2022)

que bonita es la interculturalidad


----------



## elpaguitas (3 Ago 2022)

ese tipo de tatuajes ya canta el retrazo


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> El problema es que estas "Putas" dan acceso a coño a hijos de pita como este (sea moro o de aqui, el problema es que teniendo estos tios caracter asqueroso les dan cuerda y se dejan follar por estos psicopatas).
> 
> Despues, tenen en cuanta que la puta ley de mierda la aplican con el parguelas de turno de clase o de la oficina , porque las mira.... no con estos putos "animales de carroña"
> 
> Puta España!!!!!!



las mujeres en España son las primeras que necesitan una buena purga.


----------



## Mortadelo11 (3 Ago 2022)

Siempre criticando a los padres, los padres de la piojosa estarán todo el día trabajando para llegar a mediados de mes.
El problema es que la juventud ahora es RETRASADA. O quieren ser requeteguais requetechupis o más golfos que nadie.
Pero al final acaban cómo esta chica con toda la vida por delante y se dedica a juntarse con escoria que no quieren ni sus padres por eso nos los mandan.


----------



## kronopath (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿Flotador? La chica es guapa y está perfecta, cintura, caderas, no está gorda en absoluto, es mona de cara, pelo largo bonito, femenina para los estándares actuales.
> 
> No están maduras, dijo la zorra...Anda, vete al pornhub a machacártela con travelos que crees que son mujeres. Habría que verte a ti como estás, jajajaja.



Jajajaj aquí los que babeais con una choni menor de mierda sois vosotros. Debisteis pasar una adolescencia pajillera de puta madre, mariconazos


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

kronopath dijo:


> Jajajaj aquí los que babeais con una choni menor de mierda sois vosotros. Debisteis pasar una adolescencia pajillera de puta madre, mariconazos



Soy mujer hetero, atontao, que estáis atontaos.


----------



## kronopath (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Soy mujer hetero, atontao, que estáis atontaos.



Necesitas casito? Comete una mierda y muere


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

kronopath dijo:


> Necesitas casito? Comete una mierda y muere



Me aburres, al ignore.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Ago 2022)

La gente de nivel no frecuenta los mismos sitios que tú.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ago 2022)

Si se está descojonando de el


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si se está descojonando de el



Él baja la voz al final, se contiene...encoñado perdido. Las chortins son un peligro


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La chavala está en edad de camelar. Os guste o no, lo más parecido a un macho que hay en España son estos chavales. Los españoles están amariconados, no todos pero no hay para todas. Son penosos, fijaros por favor.
> La chica lo está vacilando con que le ha puesto los cuernos, él muestra enfado, qué dices, ven...una reacción de macho normal. Si se lo dice a un hezpañoleitor ni se inmuta o se echa o llorar. A esa edad prima mucho el instinto, las hembras quieren macho, no un eunuco amariconado.
> Son guapos y jóvenes, que aprovechen y lo pasen bien mientras puedan.



De vuestra boca nunca saldrá ayudar al macho español después de haberlo atormentado, un únicamente: cest la vie

Por eso el tiro en la nuca es poco para la mujer española, pero bueno, os tocará lapidación apoyando esta basura por acción u omisión.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Él baja la voz al final, se contiene...encoñado perdido. Las chortins son un peligro



Ahora estarán de besitos y cariñitos mientras todos comentamos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Machos como esos, serán pronto mayoría en España y podéis disfrutar de las palizas que os dan los machos morunos no como les españoles que lloran si les ponen los cuernos.



Yo estoy deseandolo, tengo pastuqui y opción de irme cuando me salga de los cojones, pero pienso apoyar psoe a lo bruto para que traigan más basura inmigrante y se ajusticie a estas furcias.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> De vuestra boca nunca saldrá ayudar al macho español después de haberlo atormentado, un únicamente: cest la vie
> 
> Por eso el tiro en la nuca es poco para la mujer española, pero bueno, os tocará lapidación apoyando esta basura por acción u omisión.



Llorad como mujeres lo que no sabéis defender como hombres. La mujer busca protección, no proteger ella a tíos hechos y derechos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Llorad como mujeres lo que no sabéis defender como hombres. La mujer busca protección, no proteger ella a tíos hechos y derechos.



Me parece bien, al igual que me parecerá también bien cuando os lapiden y no salgais de casa. Si estamos de acuerdo en todo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Me parece bien, al igual que me parecerá también bien cuando os lapiden y no salgais de casa. Si estamos de acuerdo en todo.



Sois muy drama-queen. No gustar eso en hombres.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sois muy drama-queen. No gustar eso en hombres.



Os protegerán de vosotras mismas, simplemente eso. Y yo, estaré de acuerdo


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Os protegerán de vosotras mismas, simplemente eso. Y yo, estaré de acuerdo



El 90% de la borregada está re-vacunada. No merece la pena complicarse la vida a estas alturas con minucias. Será lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## estroboscopico (3 Ago 2022)

Buenos genes va a llevar la criatura que salga de esa relación...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El 90% de la borregada está re-vacunada. No merece la pena complicarse la vida a estas alturas con minucias. Será lo que tenga que ser.



Será lo que será, son habas contadas, la blanquitud está vacunada y la moronegria no 

Mentalizate, lo que hoy jijeas, mañana llorarás, yo soy hombre y creo en dios, que es Alá, que es el hacedor, pasta y posibles. Creo que acabaré mejor que muchas de vosotras.


----------



## PA\BE (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La chavala está en edad de camelar. Os guste o no, lo más parecido a un macho que hay en España son estos chavales. Los españoles están amariconados, no todos pero no hay para todas. Son penosos, fijaros por favor.
> La chica lo está vacilando con que le ha puesto los cuernos, él muestra enfado, qué dices, ven...una reacción de macho normal. Si se lo dice a un hezpañoleitor ni se inmuta o se echa o llorar. A esa edad prima mucho el instinto, las hembras quieren macho, no un eunuco amariconado.
> Son guapos y jóvenes, que aprovechen y lo pasen bien mientras puedan.



Se acerca bastante a la realidad, pero añado:

La Yeni está intentando poner celoso al Moha. En ningún caso "le ha puesto los cuernos", pero lo ha utilizado como estrategia para afianzar el compromiso del macho. Ella se percata del error de su acción al instante. Pero dudo que se lleve algo más que el cachete que anda buscando.

El Moha no es español y tiene una educación muy completa en lo que a mujeres se refiere. 
Todo lo contrario a lo que le han enseñado a la Yeni sobre los hombres y cómo debe comportarse.

Esto se traduce en que Moha ya sabía de antemano que se está follando a una puta infiel pero no por el motivo que la Yeni se podría imaginar.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ago 2022)

por eso hay que estar a favor del aborto, porque aunque como ex gamer duela un poco por el tema de ser un obvio respawnkill, al final es beneficioso. a mi como exgamer me cuesta un huevo estar a favor, pero la verdad es que luego ves estos videos y dices

ADELANTE!


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (3 Ago 2022)

Aqui no me la lies , liamela en casa y me pegas por Puta


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Se acerca bastante a la realidad, pero añado:
> 
> La Yeni está intentando poner celoso al Moha. En ningún caso "le ha puesto los cuernos", pero lo ha utilizado como estrategia para afianzar el compromiso del macho. Ella se percata del error de su acción al instante. Pero dudo que se lleve algo más que el cachete que anda buscando.
> 
> ...



La chica está celosa de Moha, tenían pequeña bronca por eso...tonterías de adolescentes jugando a ser adultos. Moha es guapetón y macho por encima de la media, tendrá 300-400 chortins como esa detrás. Es lo que hay.


----------



## jesus88 (3 Ago 2022)

que posibilidades hay de que estos 2 sigan juntos hasta los 80 años, felices y fieles ?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (3 Ago 2022)

Dos niñatos a cual mas lumpen discutiendo....estooo...esque hoy se tiene que grabar todo y subirlo a rrss? Yo esque flipo 
Y lo peor es que hay gente enganchada a videos asi que no les aporta absolutamente nada


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> que posibilidades hay de que estos 2 sigan juntos hasta los 80 años, felices y fieles ?



Las mismas que con un español. Ninguna. Lo de pareja para toda la vida es cosa de nuestros abuelos, terminado, finito.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> que posibilidades hay de que estos 2 sigan juntos hasta los 80 años, felices y fieles ?



Estos dos no, pero que la morería va a arramplar a sangre y fuego a las mujer hezpañola ni lo dudes. En cuanto haya PRUNE nacional, yo pienso darles mi voto


----------



## Chortina de Humo (3 Ago 2022)

A todo esto...ningun moromierda se tatua ni se mata en el gimnasio, y ahi van detras las niñatas


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Ago 2022)

Choni de mierda ✓
Moro de mierda ✓
Comida transgénica de mierda ✓
Vacunados con triple dosis ✓
Historieta para el insta ✓


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Ago 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> A todo esto...ningun moromierda se tatua ni se mata en el gimnasio, y ahi van detras las niñatas



La teoría golden cadenas con mazadura tatuada hace aguas.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> A todo esto...ningun moromierda se tatua ni se mata en el gimnasio, y ahi van detras las niñatas



Porque saben que la hombría no va de eso, es cuestión de carácter. Matarse en el gym para acabar con un cuerpo-escombro deforme de gallina, los cojones como cacahuetes, tatuarse, ponerse pendientes...es lo más gay que hay. Está demodé, a las chortins no les mola eso, fue cosa de millenialls descerebrados, la generación más imbécil, de lejos, que ha dado la humanidad. Tengo una hermana zoomer, desprecian a esos parquelillas hinchados, tatuados y depilados.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (3 Ago 2022)

@El Mena


----------



## elepwr (3 Ago 2022)

-no me montes el pollo aqui

es la version milenial de

-pegame antes de ir al bar que luego me despiertas


----------



## Pajirri (3 Ago 2022)

son sus costumbres, y vuestras hijas an de acatarlas.


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (3 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Normal, ahora entre los adolescentes solo hay chonis poligoneras, parguelas y degenerados con retraso mental. No hay mujeres normales ni hombres normales. Y las chonis no quieren a parguelas sin testosterona, se van con lo unico que hay con testosterona, aunque sean subseres que las inflen a hostias.



Compare no te preocupes q esos parguelas españoles se buscarán colombianas , venezolanas y bolivianas de esas y a vivir la vida loca qillo


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Las guarras en el fondo buscan firmeza, un hombre que las meta en vereda. Es la ley de los opuestos, vosotros mismos lo habéis dicho mil veces. Puede que las chortins zorreen más de la cuenta pero eso no las hace felices, a nadie le hace feliz en el fondo estar cada día con uno. Estos chavales son los únicos que encuentran, hoy por hoy, capaces de llevar a cabo esa tarea. La chortin disfruta celándolo, alterándolo, porque ve que le importa de verdad si le ha puesto los cuernos o no. Y a él le importa de verdad la fidelidad de su chortin, no está fingiendo, y ella se siente "especial" "valorada", que en el fondo es lo que busca toda mujer. 
Es lo que hay. Dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## Tblls (3 Ago 2022)

Me esperaba educación a base de guantazos por parte de moruno


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Las guarras en el fondo buscan firmeza, un hombre que las meta en vereda. Es la ley de los opuestos, vosotros mismos lo habéis dicho mil veces. Puede que las chortins zorreen más de la cuenta pero eso no las hace felices, a nadie le hace feliz en el fondo estar cada día con uno. Estos chavales son los únicos que encuentran, hoy por hoy, capaces de llevar a cabo esa tarea. La chortin disfruta celándolo, alterándolo, porque ve que le importa de verdad si le ha puesto los cuernos o no. Y a él le importa de verdad la fidelidad de su chortin, no está fingiendo, y ella se siente "especial" "valorada", que en el fondo es lo que busca toda mujer.
> Es lo que hay. Dura lex, sed lex.



Qilla el futuro de los jóvenes españoles blancos heteros son las mujeres panchas y lo sabes


----------



## Morgan el gato (3 Ago 2022)

Veras que risas cuando se vea envuelta en una cortina para salir a pasear a la calle en verano jijijiji


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Paquito Jeffers dijo:


> Qilla el futuro de los jóvenes españoles blancos heteros son las mujeres panchas y lo sabes



Pues todas para ellos, que las disfruten.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Pues todas para ellos, que las disfruten.



Así se hizo y así se hará.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Así se hizo y así se hará.



Puestos a elegir entre malo y peor, prefiero musulmanes a hermanos cobrisos. Detesto al marroquí muchísimo, pero otros musulmanes ni tan mal.
Solo hay que ver sus suciedades, bastante más seguras y ordenadas las moras. Los hermanos cobrissos, a no ser que sean de los blanquitos, tienen cero sentido de civilización, por no hablar de ruido, suciedad, drogas, incesto, violencia, alcoholismo, etc.
La sociedad española se parece más a los musulmanes que a los guachupines.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Puestos a elegir entre malo y peor, prefiero musulmanes a hermanos cobrisos. Detesto al marroquí muchísimo, pero otros musulmanes ni tan mal.
> Solo hay que ver sus suciedades, bastante más seguras y ordenadas las moras. Los hermanos cobrissos, a no ser que sean de los blanquitos, tienen cero sentido de civilización, por no hablar de ruido, suciedad, drogas, incesto, violencia, alcoholismo, etc.



No es un juego de suma cero, ese es tu error. Creer que una línea racial no se unirá a la religiosa.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No es un juego de suma cero, ese es tu error. Creer que una línea racial no se unirá a la religiosa.



Me la suda de aquí a Plutón el futuro de hezpain y los hezpañordos. Más no te puede decir.


----------



## Nagare1999 (3 Ago 2022)

por si os creiais que los magrebs no simpeaban


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ago 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> por si os creiais que los magrebs no simpeaban



Que es simpear?


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los hermanos cobrissos, a no ser que sean de los blanquitos, tienen cero sentido de civilización, por no hablar de ruido, suciedad, drogas, incesto, violencia, alcoholismo, etc.



Qilla eso será dependiendo de q país , no te pongas a comparar a un dominicano o un hondureño q culturalmente son igual q los menas , q a uno q sea de Paraguay , Uruguay , Chile , etc...


----------



## FOYETE (3 Ago 2022)

Las zorras que follan moronegros deberían ser marcadas para que todos sepan lo que han hecho.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



Se ha cortado justo en la parte en la que le rebana el cuello


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2022)

la chica es fea, pero el maquillaje y la lozanía de una piel joven engañan

guarra y moro enano. ojalá tengan muchos mojameses que cojan la catana







infollapla a los 30


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Ago 2022)

Chonis, moros, canis, etc, respeten sus costumbres, por favor no meterse con esos seres de luz.


----------



## Nagare1999 (3 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que es simpear?



Hacer el bobo por las mujeres, lo que hemos hecho todo, vamos. Es un poco como pagafantear pero sin la connotación de no llevartela al huerto.


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Ago 2022)

Traidora a la raza, a la patria y a la inteligencia. Dejar que te fecunde un amego segarro, que puto asco por dios. Se merece un baño de multiculturalidad a base de machete.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Hace 20 años? Estábamos en el 2002. Cambiando el mena por un cani con el coche tuneado o con una moto trucada, sí.



Me lo imagino incluso en 1972. En el 62 ya menos.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (3 Ago 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> infollapla a los 30



Juntándose con esa gente dudo que llegue a los 30. Engrosará las estadísticas de la lacra.


----------



## luistro (3 Ago 2022)

⛏⛏⚒


----------



## 21creciente (3 Ago 2022)

lástima de cuello


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (3 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que acabe como debe


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que éste era maricón.
> Lo tienes todo so hijoputa.



jajaj tendria que haber puesto no homo

quiero decir que es normal que las chortinas barriobajeras les gusten este tipo de gente


----------



## Mink (3 Ago 2022)

Esta chica va a acabar mal y entonces no le va a hacer tanta gracia.
Ahora cuando la avisan ella debe soltar lo de "racista, no todos los moros son iguales", pero cuando le pase lo que le va a pasar, va ir por ahi haciendose la victima y diciendo que todos los hombres somos iguales y que esto es culpa del patriarcado (si es que puede seguir hablando).
Tenemos que renunciar a esta sociedad, pero todos. Solo existimos para sostener todo esto y luego encima ser atacados y despreciados continuamente.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



¿Chortina? Es una Laila.
Eso todos los días en mi calle.


----------



## Carne vieja (3 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Todavía me acuerdo de una ninfula con carita de ángel y cuerpo de proporciones perfectas con piel de seda y cabellos de bronce que iba a mi clase allá por 1997 o 98.
> 
> Pensaba que era un bocado reservado para los dioses.
> 
> ...



Luego se casa y tiene hijos con el hinjiniero.


----------



## matajuesas (3 Ago 2022)

caragorda y carabesugo con nido


----------



## EL BRAYAN (3 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Amego pilla calseo.



Moros y sus putas. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Burbujarras (4 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Traidora a la raza, a la patria y a la inteligencia. Dejar que te fecunde un amego segarro, que puto asco por dios. Se merece un baño de multiculturalidad a base de machete.



Arriba españa


----------



## El Mena (4 Ago 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> @El Mena



Peleas de enamorados amego.

Eso sí, esa guarra occidental tiene cara de ese animal impuro que no debemos comer

Ahí lo dejo


Allah es grande


----------



## mateww (4 Ago 2022)

Futuros candidatos a la sección de sucesos


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Ago 2022)

Soluciones a la situación, la choni pelada por haberse acostado con un moro, que todo el mundo sepa que es una traidora y una escoria. El moro…. Vasectomia y castigo de sharia por ladrón


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> la chica es fea, pero el maquillaje y la lozanía de una piel joven engañan
> 
> guarra y moro enano. ojalá tengan muchos mojameses que cojan la catana
> 
> ...



Efectivamente los wankers y virgins del forito flipando por una 5-6 actual, que en 10 años o menos será un 3-4


----------



## F650 (9 Ago 2022)

El habla como si tuviera la nariz entaponada. Ella como no podría ser de otra manera está infantilizada


----------



## el segador (9 Ago 2022)

se atisba que en la segunda parte del video el mojame atiza a la jenny y por eso el camara deja de grabar


----------



## Woden (9 Ago 2022)

El peinado champiñón de los moros estos merece hilo aparte.


----------

